# Bradford White Gas Valves....



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

....by Honeywell. If you didn't know, they can be changed without turning the water off. I know many people on here don't like to replace gas valves due to tank issues. I will try to load some pics.

















These show the back plate that stays in the heater with dry well and the sensor.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

This is the cover plate front and back. This is where the sensor ties in but the wires are weaved into the back plate.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Here are the retaining clips and one screw hole holding it together.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Gas valve. It has two retaining tabs up top and one screw at the bottom.


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats great and all but around here its usually the well sensor in the tank gets all gummed up. That being said when its just the controls I live that it snaps right off and I don't have to drain the tank down.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

cydejob said:


> Thats great and all but around here its usually the well sensor in the tank gets all gummed up. That being said when its just the controls I live that it snaps right off and I don't have to drain the tank down.



If it is a dry well I will pack it with insulation and check to see if it reads well or use what you are probably referring to being gummy, Heat Conductive Compound. 

Honeywell didn't have a pic.


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

My bad. I have not had to deal with this one. It must be an earlier version that was not a dry well. Its a great idea but i'd rather see them make a gas valve that lasted longer. I gave up on bradford years ago after dealing with all those blower motor issues.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Around here all major brands have that control. Valve. State, ao smith, and Bradford white . Why did they go away from a metal body on those control valves. They seem cheap and ready to break if it has any force on it.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Around here all major brands have that control. Valve. State, ao smith, and Bradford white . Why did they go away from a metal body on those control valves. They seem cheap and ready to break if it has any force on it.


That plastic body is stronger than the metal ones. Bradford white has a video showing a guy standing on the valve installed in a tank. http://www.bradfordwhite.com/video_library/icon_features.asp

Here is a video about servicing the valve. http://www.bradfordwhite.com/video_library/icon_tech.asp


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

It has been a rock solid system and if you do have any issues with it they pay you to fix it and give you a kit with everything you need and I always have extra parts left in the kit because you one have to replace one thing. It is quick and simple so far the only thing we have had to replace is the thermopile.


----------

